# its nearly impossible to get rich in 2021



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 19, 2021)

title


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 19, 2021)

p


----------



## Deleted member 4416 (Feb 19, 2021)

Cope


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 19, 2021)

😝


----------



## quakociaptockh (Feb 19, 2021)

Jfl if you don't hodl.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 19, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> Jfl if you don't hodl.


cope


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 19, 2021)

I can teach you how to get rich for $50

ded srs btw this can change ur life forever


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 19, 2021)

Giga cope


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 19, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> I can teach you how to get rich for $50
> 
> ded srs btw this can change ur life forever


If you were actually rich/knew how to get rich you wouldn't need to waste your time trying to get a measly $50 from a few random people on the internet.


----------



## quakociaptockh (Feb 19, 2021)

Look at this chart and let it sink.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 19, 2021)

TheEngineer said:


> Cope


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 19, 2021)

Morpheus said:


> If you were actually rich/knew how to get rich you wouldn't need to waste your time trying to get a measly $50 from a few random people on the internet.


$50 is how much I put in income generating assets daily. $50 is a free day basically. Ur logic is what keeps u from getting rich tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Feb 19, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> I can teach you how to get rich for $50
> 
> ded srs btw this can change ur life forever


How?


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 19, 2021)

Monk said:


> How?


I accept cashapp, PayPal F&F, venmo, bitcoin, and zelle


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 19, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> I accept cashapp, PayPal F&F, venmo, bitcoin, and zelle


he's a man whore his advice is do only fanz

"IT'S FOR THE GAY TARGET AUDIENCE BRO"

VOLRICH IF U DON'T


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Feb 19, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> I accept cashapp, PayPal F&F, venmo, bitcoin, and zelle


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 19, 2021)

Spiral said:


> he's a man whore his advice is do only fanz
> 
> "IT'S FOR THE GAY TARGET AUDIENCE BRO"
> 
> VOLRICH IF U DON'T


Cope


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 19, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> $50 is how much I put in income generating assets daily. $50 is a free day basically. Ur logic is what keeps u from getting rich tbh ngl


I guarantee I have more money than you lmao. What do you do for a living? I'm about to graduate from one of the top schools in the country with 2 degrees and in the mean time I've been _very_ successful trading stocks the last couple years.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 19, 2021)

Morpheus said:


> _very_ successful trading stocks the last couple years.


elab bro, i've lost so much money in forex


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 19, 2021)

Morpheus said:


> I guarantee I have more money than you lmao. What do you do for a living? I'm about to graduate from one of the top schools in the country with 2 degrees and in the mean time I've been _very_ successful trading stocks the last couple years.


Getting degrees is useless, especially if you spent a single cent on them. I can 100% assure your expenses and liabilities don't cover your assets. All money I get from my job (sales associate at a rolex dealer) I re-invest fully. I can assure I moneymog you at 16


----------



## recessed (Feb 19, 2021)

I made 300k in 12 months and im only 19


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 19, 2021)

recessed said:


> I made 300k in 12 months and im only 19


how


----------



## recessed (Feb 19, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> how


time machine and buy chainlink in march 2020


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 19, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> how


You are coping with stocks and shit rn. $50 and you can quit your job in ~4-6 months (but still dont. job provides decent income which you can rely on while ur invested money works for you)


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 19, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> You are coping with stocks and shit rn. $50 and you can quit your job in ~4-6 months (but still dont. job provides decent income which you can rely on while ur invested money works for you)


i always try to keep an open mind, but i’m sure you can understand why the average guy is skeptical with all the get rich quick schemes out there

care to elab a bit more lol


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 19, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> i always try to keep an open mind, but i’m sure you can understand why the average guy is skeptical with all the get rich quick schemes out there
> 
> care to elab a bit more lol


Getting rich is not a "scheme" or "method" tbh. It's a mindset you have to have that can only be developed with proper education. Schools don't teach that because for a working society, you need to have workers - builders, cashiers, teachers, police, army, etc. Tbh it's more of a set of rules you have to follow and imma be honest it's not worth $50 since you are not going to get rich from it, but it may have long term effects on how you view money and opportunities to get money.

Also, this is why some cultures are better at getting money


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 19, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Getting rich is not a "scheme" or "method" tbh. It's a mindset you have to have that can only be developed with proper education. Schools don't teach that because for a working society, you need to have workers - builders, cashiers, teachers, police, army, etc. Tbh it's more of a set of rules you have to follow and imma be honest it's not worth $50 since you are not going to get rich from it, but it may have long term effects on how you view money and opportunities to get money.
> 
> Also, this is why some cultures are better at getting money


of course, base idea is to create as many income streams from skills or services whilst living below your means but this is all normie advice 90 iq retards like on instagram 

but who stands to gain what from what you’re offering, you’re just simply saying you can teach something that can make you wait your job in 4-6 months, but you’re not elab on anything. nobody even knows what you’re trying to sell 

is it advice


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 19, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> of course, base idea is to create as many income streams from skills or services whilst living below your means but this is all normie advice 90 iq retards like on instagram
> 
> but who stands to gain what from what you’re offering, you’re just simply saying you can teach something that can make you wait your job in 4-6 months, but you’re not elab on anything. nobody even knows what you’re trying to sell
> 
> is it advice


It's advice on how to open your eyes on opportunities which present themselves daily. It took me 4-6 months to find a good opportunity, so that's why I went with a "4-6 months" thing tbh


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 19, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> It's advice on how to open your eyes on opportunities which present themselves daily. It took me 4-6 months to find a good opportunity, so that's why I went with a "4-6 months" thing tbh


im not sure if this is the place to try and sell a service, maybe you will find a user who is willing to exchange ideas that are of equal worth


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 19, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> im not sure if this is the place to try and sell a service, maybe you will find a user who is willing to exchange ideas that are of equal worth


Maybe but selling something ambiguous on obscure incel forum is gonna be a great experience to have. Maybe I can even learn from it


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 19, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> It's advice on how to open your eyes on opportunities which present themselves daily. It took me 4-6 months to find a good opportunity, so that's why I went with a "4-6 months" thing tbh


i know how to statusmaxx, trade bro?


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 19, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> i know how to statusmaxx, trade bro?


Cash only sorry. Tbh I might make a youtube channel or something about this, it's a decent stream of income. Then you get it for free lmao


----------



## Pretty (Feb 19, 2021)

There will always be ways to get rich it’s just having the right resources to execute the plan


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 19, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> There will always be ways to get rich it’s just having the right resources to execute the plan


true, its very hard to get into that loop without being rich in the first place, the rich get richer and the poor get poorer


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 19, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> There will always be ways to get rich it’s just having the right resources to execute the plan


Only resource you need is a medium minimum wage job ($15-$17 an hour, less for rural areas) OR a minimum wage job ($10 an hour) while living with parents and not paying for food


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 19, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> the rich get richer and the poor get poorer


Heard this cope many times. In 5 years, I will be 21. First generation immigrant. And with a net-worth of at least $1,000,000. My parents could barely afford a one bedroom apartment rent when we first moved here 6 years ago.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 19, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> elab bro, i've lost so much money in forex


I strictly swing and scalp pennies and mid-cap stocks. There's really nothing I can teach because it's all stuff you have to learn on your own and the information is all out there for free online. I follow a bunch of fintwit guys on twitter and then I pick and choose which of the plays they suggest I think will be easiest to make money off of. Sometimes I'm in and out quickly when I think it's just a quick pump and dump of worthless companies. But sometimes I think the stocks are genuinely undervalued or in hot sectors that will get hype and I long them. I had to basically teach myself how to read charts effectively, properly scale in/scale out of positions, and just as importantly not get my emotions tied up in trades. If you're new to this game, teach yourself and _papertrade _or play very small positions you can afford to lose_._ Because there's a sort of market tuition to pay when you start off. You'll almost certainly lose money before you start gaining. I went from $10k to $4k in like 5 weeks when I started and now I'm well in the 6 figure range.

Worth mentioning that the market the past year has been a godsend and every pennystock has basically made a huge run at some point. Things are slowing down a bit now but there's always money to be made obviously.


----------



## joeveniro (Feb 19, 2021)

dohbeep said:


> Giga cope


*6'3, London(UK), Current weight : 290 pounds (...),Wants to get jaw surgery, a chin implant and any surgery which will improve my eye area, Slay count : 17 (numbers game..)*


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 19, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Getting degrees is useless, especially if you spent a single cent on them. I can 100% assure your expenses and liabilities don't cover your assets. All money I get from my job (sales associate at a rolex dealer) I re-invest fully. I can assure I moneymog you at 16


My grandpa covered my tuition (which wasn't that crazy because I had scholarships and financial aid). I have no debt and I compound stock gains very quickly without ever having to take money out. Once I start working this summer that's even more money to put in my brokerage account, and I'll likely be making six figures right out the gate at my position with room to grow.

You're a liar and you're trying to scam desperate guys who are often at their lowest with this cryptic bullshit about "opening your mind" to the money making opportunities despite not giving any concrete strategies as to how you supposedly make so much money. No different than all the other slimy salesmen online who sell audiobooks about grinding and getting rich despite not having anything of substance to say. Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Feb 19, 2021)

Monk said:


> How?


You just have to take that first hard step of actually doing something.


----------



## ☽Al-Muqanna☾ (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Chadeep (Feb 19, 2021)

Not hard if you're good with the Shekel Man


----------



## Deleted member 5048 (Feb 19, 2021)

It is possible with crypto now, the market is so bullish, coins do +100% all the time, also If you got a small capital you should try to gamble it on shitcoins probably


----------



## warpsociety (Feb 19, 2021)

BTC


----------



## potentialhabit1 (Feb 20, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> View attachment 996979
> 😝


fucking caged


----------



## saga (Feb 20, 2021)

Just convert to judaism


----------



## Patient A (Feb 20, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Getting rich is not a "scheme" or "method" tbh. It's a mindset you have to have that can only be developed with proper education. Schools don't teach that because for a working society, you need to have workers - builders, cashiers, teachers, police, army, etc. Tbh it's more of a set of rules you have to follow and imma be honest it's not worth $50 since you are not going to get rich from it, but it may have long term effects on how you view money and opportunities to get money.
> 
> Also, this is why some cultures are better at getting money





saga said:


> Just convert to judaism


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 20, 2021)

Cope


----------



## tdawg (Feb 20, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> title


It's literally easier than it's ever been. Wagecuck for a while -> invest in crypto and stocks.


----------



## CtbmaxxerCurry (Feb 20, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> I can teach you how to get rich for $50
> 
> ded srs btw this can change ur life forever


Shit negro, why are you trying to scam this poor poster in an incel forum?? Why can't you go scam people in regular forums who are far better off in life? Have you got no heart boi


----------



## Dutcher (Feb 20, 2021)

Literally 3x on BTC and GME. Keep sleeping


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 20, 2021)

Dutcher said:


> Literally 3x on BTC and GME. Keep sleeping


cant do either cause i dont got a fucking id


----------



## Dutcher (Feb 20, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> cant do either cause i dont got a fucking id


What? How?


----------



## Deleted member 7465 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 20, 2021)

Wildlife said:


>



Tldw?


----------



## Deleted member 7465 (Feb 20, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Tldw?


Jews control the world and its over for us


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 20, 2021)

Speedy said:


> a





Wildlife said:


> Jews control the world and its over for us


basically

but you can still be ''rich'' amongst goys and live a good life


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 20, 2021)

Wildlife said:


> Jews control the world and its over for us


Just watched, it's so over, how do I become Jewish?


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Feb 21, 2021)

The easiest way to get rich is to be already almost rich so you have a fuck load of disposal cash that gives you more opportunities poor people don't have.


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Heard this cope many times. In 5 years, I will be 21. First generation immigrant. And with a net-worth of at least $1,000,000. My parents could barely afford a one bedroom apartment rent when we first moved here 6 years ago.


My networth is 1m, btw guise, donaet pls to my peypel.
Will you accept 500?


----------

